# Orange Juice



## Frank F.

I hope to post this little story-like contribution to the right place. Admins feel free to move it. Bare with me, I started today and try to understand the rules and conventions of this friendly place.





It is about Gary, preparing an Orange Juice for my breakfast ...  right from the tree in his garden into a jug. Wow was that sweet in many respects!


----------



## Frank F.

Can someone tell me if this should be that way?


Thank you

Frank


----------



## DarkShadow

Yep something went terribly wrong,should not be that way.The second image that I assume is Gary only about a 1/4 of the image is showing up everything else is greyed out,at least that is what I am seeing. Welcome!


----------



## Frank F.

Thank you. After four trials the image came out right. 

Does it look OK to you now?


----------



## DarkShadow

Yes its fine now.


----------



## Designer

Frank F. said:


> Thank you. After four trials the image came out right.
> 
> Does it look OK to you now?


The photos are all showing.

One thing you might consider, especially with this many photos, is to insert more text to describe the scene/subject/your thoughts, etc.  And maybe number them, although you are not specifically asking for critique.  

This is a very well-presented story.  Thank you!


----------



## Frank F.

Thank you, Designer, for your helpful comment. In this very case I feel the pictures tell the very simple story without words.

But if you want more words I can tell that Gary inspired me somehow to use my AF-S G 1.8/50mm on my D600.

I chose a darkish film like look to present these in an appealing way to my taste, which not every body must agree with. 

I always hear critique as something positive. I learn from it: about me, the others, my photos and life in general.


----------



## The_Traveler

I think there are several things to be said if you are willing to hear critique on individual images.


----------



## Frank F.

The_Traveler said:


> I think there are several things to be said if you are willing to hear critique on individual images.



Yes, give it to me. As long as I am able to comprehend it, everything is fine.


----------



## The_Traveler

I suggest:

#1 crop to the center of interest





ditto







#4  His hands are very dark and have a strong magenta cast.
The tool has no surface texture, a bit of sharpening helps that.


----------



## The_Traveler

#5  also too dark but that could be fixed but only the back half of the orange is in focus. that hurts.
My guess is you you focused on the back rim and thus half of your depth of field is wasted.
Shoot slower and use a larger aperture and thus wider DOF.





Last one, the large orange in the foreground is OOF yet attracts attention because it is there and bright.


----------



## Dave442

Thanks for posting this little story. I would also add a shot showing a freshly cut orange before the squeezing, it could be included with the uncut oranges. The last shot shows your friend has plenty of knives for slicing oranges.


----------



## Frank F.

Thank you both for your creative input. 

The point in #11 is one that makes me shoot manual focus glass more and more.

I strongly feel that oof foreground hurts in most cases, althogh I did not so much in this case, because I felt it to be a moody shoot more than a shoot aiming at perfection.

Wish for the future: reach emotional quality &  technical perfection in the same shot more often.

Thank you again!


----------



## Gary A.

I think the picker needs more hair.


----------



## The_Traveler

Gary A. said:


> I think the picker needs more hair.



Would fill flash do anything for that?


----------



## Gary A.

The_Traveler said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the picker needs more hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would fill flash do anything for that?
Click to expand...

Maybe 20 years ago.


----------



## KmH

Reduce the _file size_, not the pixel dimensions, of photos you post so they will load faster.
A smaller file size does not negatively affect image quality when an image is displayed online.

File size is controlled with the _Quality_ setting in the _*Save*_ dialog.

Last week I twice got to go by O.J. Simpson's home in Lovelock, NV. I waved at O.J. both times. I hope he saw me on Amtrak's California Zephyr.


----------



## Frank F.

Keith: what file size works best in TPH???

Currently I use 1366 pix on the wider an ~1MB per picture


----------



## The_Traveler

1200. Wide x 900 high


----------



## Frank F.

Quality 80% or less or more???


----------



## The_Traveler

IMO anything >50 is invisible on the web.

If I remember I'll post some examples tomorrow.


----------



## Frank F.

I changed my settings to 1200 long & 80%. Weight is now between 112 and 763 kB depending on compressability. This is the least compressible so far:


----------



## Gary A.

The results from all the picking. 


(Less a glass full.)


----------



## Frank F.

yummy!


----------



## KmH

Frank F. said:


> Keith: what file size works best in TPH???


It will vary by image content, but a 1Mb file and a 300 kb file look the same online, but the 300 kb file loads _way_ quicker.


----------



## jcdeboever

Frank F. said:


> I changed my settings to 1200 long & 80%. Weight is now between 112 and 763 kB depending on compressability. This is the least compressible so far:
> 
> View attachment 129330


Cool shot


----------

